

Show HN: See happenin' spots around you right now - ankurpatel
http://hapninow.tumblr.com

======
mvkel
We tried to crack this nut back in 2006. It's tough. If you don't have an
event someone is looking for, they'll never come back. It's impossible to
offer 100% nationwide, or hell, even regional event coverage.

For example, I just tried your app and it came back with zero results. Do you
think I'm going to launch it again?

Event apps/destination sites are some of the most attempted businesses out
there. Some have even raised tens of millions in funding without really making
a splash, mostly due to the problem cited above.

I've pontificated ad nauseam about what I think could potentially work in the
event space, but it all gravitates towards a single point: focus on niche and
grow organically.

Good luck.

~~~
ankurpatel
To solve this problem one needs to be able get users location anonymously and
apply machine learning to figure out future density at a given location.
Unfortunately we have the technology but cannot utilize it to its fullest,
based on the fear of privacy.

True that the app comes back with zero results for your city but it might be
useful when visiting a foreign city like New York, San Francisco, etc. where
there is more user activity related to virtually checking in.

